# COP Under Attack



## tomahawk6 (14 Jun 2010)

Pretty intense battle for awhile as troops from Charlie 2/508 come under attack.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22425001/vp/37662751#37662751


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Jun 2010)

Well done those chaps. Nice to see the 60mm in action.


----------



## TN2IC (14 Jun 2010)

Giv'er Hell Troops. Speedy recovery to the WIA.

 :yellow:


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Well done those chaps. *Nice to see the 60mm in action.*


Pffft.  Dinosaur!  They would have been better served with a CASW!

(j/k)



Well done, troops!


----------



## DexOlesa (14 Jun 2010)

Pretty sure there was a mk 19 in the tower they showed ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2010)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> Pretty sure there was a mk 19 in the tower they showed ;D


True, but it ain't no CASW ;D


----------

